# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  nema beba u hodalicama na utrci!

## apricot

Svima koji ste se angažirali oko ovoga, stavljam odgovor:

_RADOSNO vAM JAVLJAMO DA NEMAMO ZA SADA PRIJAVLJENU NIJEDNU BEBU U HODALICI
čINI SE DA SU ROTITELJI PAMETNIJI NO ŠTO SMO MISLILI
POZDRAV CEST_

Nadam se da će sljedeće godine biti utrke puzača, klimavaca, hodača, trkača... i da će naša djeca u njima sudjelovati.

 :Heart:

----------


## Vanchy

:Heart:

----------


## maria71

:D

----------


## gejsha

:D

----------


## Imga

:D

----------


## Ana :-)

:D

----------


## bebelina

:D  :D  :D

----------


## kinder

:D

----------


## Nitica

Bravooo!!! :D  :D

----------


## sorciere

:shock: 

zar je i toga bilo???? 

(znaš da nisam protivnik hodalica, ali samo pod uvjetom da se koriste pametno   :Grin:  )

----------


## Bubica

Bravo!!!

----------


## zrinka

odlicno!

----------


## momtobe

Ej, što mi je drago!

Super posao, Apricot!

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

:D

----------


## Sun

a nikakve riječi o tome hoće li i iduće godine to stavit u program?
sreća da se nitko nije prijavio..

----------


## clio180

:D

----------


## Pinkflower

Meni je nevjerojatno koliko me je ljudi ( roditelja ) pitalo stavljam li je u hodalicu i kad kažem ne , tisuću upitnika oko glave ( zašto ne ???? ) ! Tako da me čudi da nije bilo prijave ! 

Ujedno jučer je susjeda izvela malu u hodalici ( po ulici ispred zgrade ) nemam komentara  :Evil or Very Mad:   !

----------


## apricot

> a nikakve riječi o tome hoće li i iduće godine to stavit u program?
> sreća da se nitko nije prijavio..


ja zadužujem tebe i momtobe da se sjetite ovoga sljedeće godine pa da reagiramo na vrijeme   :Wink:

----------


## hildegard

apri  8) 
:D  :D

----------


## sladjanaf

super!

----------


## Arwen

suuuuuuuper  :D

----------


## Rene2

Ideeeeeeeeeeeeeš!
Drago mi je da su priznali, da nisu pametni - bili!

----------


## apricot

> (znaš da nisam protivnik hodalica, ali samo pod uvjetom da se koriste pametno   )


nema pametnog korištenja hodalica...
ima samo pametnije smišljenih opravdanja i razloga.

----------


## Pina

:D  :D  Yesss!

----------


## sorciere

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> (znaš da nisam protivnik hodalica, ali samo pod uvjetom da se koriste pametno   )
> 
> 
> nema pametnog korištenja hodalica...
> ima samo pametnije smišljenih opravdanja i razloga.


budući da još uvijek nisam vidjela znanstvene *dokaze* (samo upozorenja o *eventualnim* štetnim posljedicama) koji pokazuju da je hodalica štetna iz xy razloga - i dalje smatram da hodalica u određenom trenutku može biti korisna. 

to što ju roditelji koriste na krivi način (čuvanje, šetnja, pa i ovakve egzibicionističke "utrke") - nije mi dovoljan argument. stoga smatram da je problem u roditeljima, ne u hodalicama   :Grin:  .

----------


## upornamama

Bravo Apricot!  :Love:

----------


## Natasa30

Apri  :Kiss:   :D

----------


## MalaBuba

:D  :D  :D

----------


## MalaBuba

:D  :D  :D

----------


## Aljaska

mi NE koristimo hodalice!  :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## sandraf

aj super da je uspjelo, razvalile ste mi inbox s povratnim porukama, i to na poslu.

----------


## Loryblue

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  sorciere prvotno napisa
> ...


drago mi je što nije bilo trke u hodalici ne zbog hodalice i njene štetnosti (jer ja osobno ne vjerujem baš 10% u štetnost) već zbog poslušanog bila javnosti, odnosno apela roditelja s Rode.

btw, ja sam svoju malu stavljala u hodalicu.

----------


## retha

> a nikakve riječi o tome hoće li i iduće godine to stavit u program?


Mislim da je to festival kojemu netreba negativni skandal. Nebi si trebali dozvoliti da ih bilo tko naganja zbog nekavih hodalica.
Smislit ce oni vec nesto drugo. Istinski se nadam da nece ponoviti gresku s utrkom klinaca u hodalicama.

----------


## mamma san

Bravo Mirelice!!!!!!!!! :D   :Love:

----------


## retha

> Bravo Mirelice!!!!!!!!! :D


Potpis!

----------


## fegusti

> RADOSNO vAM JAVLJAMO DA NEMAMO ZA SADA PRIJAVLJENU NIJEDNU BEBU U HODALICI
> čINI SE DA SU ROTITELJI PAMETNIJI NO ŠTO SMO MISLILI
> POZDRAV CEST


žele li nam oni to poručiti da smo mi, roditelji, jedna kategorija ne pametnih ljudi??? kada kažu da smo se pokazali pametnijima nego li su mislili. :Evil or Very Mad: 
Apricot  :Love:

----------


## apricot

fegusti, ja ne bih davala toj rečenici neku negativnu konotaciju.
više kao potvrdu nama da smo ih uputili na pravu stvar.
kao "pametniji od nas koji smo to zamislili"...

----------


## snoopygirl

jupiiii! Bravo Apri  :D  :D

----------


## kli_kli

:D

----------


## fegusti

> fegusti, ja ne bih davala toj rečenici neku negativnu konotaciju.
> više kao potvrdu nama da smo ih uputili na pravu stvar.
> kao "pametniji od nas koji smo to zamislili"...


sada kužim!
malo su se nespretno izrazili, a ja sve ko bukva - bukvalno!

----------


## kasiopeja

baš mi je drago... :D

----------


## andrea

kako dobro  :D  :D  :D  !!

nadam se da će hodalice uskoro svugdje postati stvar prošlosti 8)

----------


## renci

:D

----------


## Ivanna

Baš mi je drago!  :D

----------


## irenas

> kako dobro  :D  :D  :D  !!
> 
> nadam se da će hodalice uskoro svugdje postati stvar prošlosti 8)


Nažalost neće,koliko sam samo molila susjedu da ne stavlja malog u hodalice  ,objašnjavala,kumila,molila..........ništa.Sad malecki nema niti 10 mjeseci a ona ga po ulici šeta držeći za jednu rukicu a on se siroče popikava i pada svakih par koraka a ona ga navlači za tu rukicu.I još svi osim mene viču "bravo L.... kako si napredan"  :Sad:

----------


## Honey

U mom "selu" (od milja) poštedu od hodalice imaju bebe koje u nju ne stanu (malo veći od prosjeka). Roditelji često ni ne znaju kad su im djeca prohodala (a bome ni prosjedila). Za hodanje računaju otprilike dob kad su ih izvadili iz hodalice i počeli vodati za rukice.
Općenito se ništa ne zna o mogućim posljedicama, ili se odmahuje rukom. Jedna fizijatrica koja ovdje radi s klincima s teškoćama u razvoju i s onima koji imaju cerebralnu paralizu, u jednom je razgovoru komentirala: "Kak su neke mame zločeste, one bolesnu djecu stavljaju u hodalice!" Ona sve upozorava i uporno ponavlja, ali slab je učinak.

----------


## rokobj

:D  :D

----------


## Dia

ja sam negdje procitala da je bila utrka u hodalicama prosli vikend i u merkatoru   :Mad:

----------


## clio180

nee, u mercatoru je bila trka puzanja!!! Jan bio, i ful smo se zabavili.  :D

----------


## anek

:D  :D super apri
i vid se utrkivao na toj njihovoj utrci sa 13 mjeseci /naravno, bez hodalice   :Grin: /, i bilo je ludo i nezaboravno..ne sjećam se da se i tada itko prijavio s djetetom u hodalici.
ali oni naravno trebaju izbaciti tu kategoriju "djeca u hodalicama" skroz slijedeće godine iz propozicija, mislim da su to totalno o.k. i simpa ljudi s kojima se može dogovoriti /a šta reći osim da obožavam cest iz dbest i kraljeve ulice..   :Grin:  /

----------


## Dia

> nee, u mercatoru je bila trka puzanja!!! Jan bio, i ful smo se zabavili.  :D


aha, onda ok  :Wink:

----------


## jadranka605

alaj...  8)  
 :D  :D

----------


## paws

bravo :D

----------


## Romana

Tek sad ovo vidim.Veselim se sa vama. :D

----------


## red sonja

I ja  :D

----------

